# Global period for 63650 and reprogramming



## Breezy (Jun 22, 2010)

The global period for this procedure is 10 days, but one my docs is saying that if he reprograms with the vendor during those 10 days, he can bill a reprogramming, 95972?  Anyone know anything about this?


----------

